# This square is the squariest, i mean it.



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

As the only purpose for using this inexpensive plastic device is to check for square, and per your own words it functions very well for this single purpose, it should be 5 stars. Sorry to disagree.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

If square is square , it should be 5 stars…. That's what you expected , bought , and paid for : )


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've never found a speed square out of square but most of the time I use mine is for construction so it's not as critical.


----------



## Countersunk (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree with the others, with squares it's 5 stars or 0. The fact that this one is cheap makes it accessible to many and the fact that it is plastic makes it impervious to corrosion in tough environments. Great buy.

I'd go a step further, the ones that were not square should be called out with 0 stars. Help us avoid buying a mistake.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

It's funny - I just did the same thing this past week with three old (inherited) combination squares, two metal rafter squares and two try squares. I was determined to get any of them out of my shop that weren't true. My trash bucket ended up with all of them (including the one I most often used!) except one combination square and one of the two try squares.

The remaining combination square, which I had never before used, was all crude and rusty, so I laid it flat on a sheet of sandpaper and cleaned both sides then put a light coat of machine oil on it. It's now my "go-to" square!

Anyway, I don't know if the ones I threw away were out-of-square when they were manufactured or if they had been dropped. I'd hate to rate any of them with 0 stars for that reason.


----------



## CplSteel (Jun 22, 2012)

I was being a bit flippant above and i can see how i created some confusion on the ratings For me, 5 stars means perfect in every way. 4 stars is great and you should buy it, 3 is that it does it's job just fine, nothing special and no major complaints, 2 is it works but I don't recommend it, 1 star is something to avoid.

With that in mind, a square square should be a 3, this one impressed me by being the only square square I had so I gave it a 4. Maybe I am off and doing your job competently is 5 star territory but that just seems wrong to me.

Also I don't want to point out the off squares because it could have been something I did or just the way I use the tool. The ledge on the speed square makes registering it against a flat edge near foolproof. While I think I can do the same with an L square I might be off or I could have banged it up a while ago and that is why it is off. I assume that the extra mass keeps the speed square from flexing out of true.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I think this type of square often comes in handy if it's square. I prefer the ones that are at least made out of metal. I have a Bridgeport and I can make them square if they aren't. If someone makes a square it should be square don't you think. Wouldn't that be the square thing to do?

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is my two cents as far as ratings go. I believe that a 5 star means something is exceptional. Now a LN plane, for example, is an exceptional tool that is a pleasure to use and such quality does require a certain price (if it was priced at 3 times its current price, it may not justify a 5 star rating). However, a square that is perfectly accurate and inexpensive, though not with the tactile pleasure of the LN plane, can also be an exceptional tool, based on exceptional value.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I've got a similar cheap plastic square. I would agree that even though it's square, and accurately so, it just doesn't FEEL like a quality square. I know what you mean.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

all my speed squares are dead square I always check them before i ring them up


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

I like those squares you can drop them and they stay square. I have 3 or 4 around always can find .


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I've had this exact square hanging on my wall for years, it's my go-to square for small jobs. Never let me down. 4 stars, 5 stars, who cares? Great square for not much money…


----------



## kapanen (Oct 13, 2010)

I would suppose that if it was square, then the 45 angle would have to be exactly 45 as well? Did you look at that?


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

I got confused between my 12 inch Johnson!!!!! That alone gets 5 stars from me, best laugh I had all day.

John


----------



## CplSteel (Jun 22, 2012)

@ kapanen - I did not test the 45 angle, which would be exactly 45 if the angle is 90 (which this post confirms) and the distance to the corners is the same, and the long side is straight…, which may or may not be the case. As I use a jig for my miters and I don't rely on the square, I have no real experience on the acuracy of the angle.

@ John - if you want to get a look at my 12 inch Johnson you can always click the link.  
Glad I could give you a laugh. No need to point out that it is actually 11 inches.


----------

